# Villager coming to my town, what if I time travel backwards?



## omelete (Jan 26, 2016)

A new villager is set to come into my town soon, I got her from another person's town. If I time travel backwards before the new villager has made her plot will it cause her not to move in? I am trying to safely TT back two months ,and was hoping now would be a safe time.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2016)

Any time you time travel backwards (like 2 years, 2 months, 2 days) its equivalent to traveling ahead 1 day.... so you should be good so long as no one has committed to moving, so remember the last time you had someone ask to move and you stopped them... if it was recently you are fine! And if you time travel backwards while that villager has a designated plot, they will be fully moved in the next time you load up!

hope this helped!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

no matter if you TT backward or forward, the moment you asked the villager to come to your town and they agree, they are 'locked' to you. theyll still plot no matter what.


----------



## behonourable (Jan 26, 2016)

snoozit said:


> no matter if you TT backward or forward, the moment you asked the villager to come to your town and they agree, they are 'locked' to you. theyll still plot no matter what.




Can you override that if you ask another villager to move in? Say if you had 9 villagers, and you invited someone to move in from another town, then later (before their plot was down) you asked someone to move in from the campsite, would that cancel out the first request or would you just not be able to get the camper to move in?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

behonourable said:


> Can you override that if you ask another villager to move in? Say if you had 9 villagers, and you invited someone to move in from another town, then later (before their plot was down) you asked someone to move in from the campsite, would that cancel out the first request or would you just not be able to get the camper to move in?



i havent encounter that situation before but you wont probably get the camper. once you got the 10th from the campsite or another player, the game will remember and wont let you get another villager.


----------

